# Video of Catch having a bath (sort of!)



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd stop by and add a video of Catch for you guys. He's so lazy!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBmmxmxPz2A


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That bird has you trained extremely well...........


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

of course he is lazy, because he knows you will do all the work...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

aawwwwwww . . . .that's really cute! Very pretty pij!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL! Yeah, he's definately got me trained well!  I take it as a compliment - I must be really good at splashing!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, Georgina? I don't think Catch is really lazy...I think you "interrupted" his bath...

Y'see, when Squeaks gets in the "tub," he starts out just the way Catch did.

Actually, try giving him a larger pan and deeper water and see what happens. Squeaks takes his kitty litter pan bath in the kitchen and throws water everywhere once he gets going.

Ever try and give Catch a shower? I put Squeaks in and he loves the falling water and will lift his wings to make sure he gets the "pits"...

Catch is a BEAUTIFUL pij!! Looks like you were having a great time! Thanks for the cute video!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Squeaks


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

You know, I did wonder a little if he would bathe without me there, so over the last few days I've put him out with the water on his own and he won't go near it (other than to drink, and even then he seems wary of it!) unless I put my hand in it first and give it a splash about. So I tried showing him where the bath is, waiting until he got in and then walking away and he'd just stand in there with one wing in the air as if he was waiting for the water to jump on him! 

Now he won't even get in it unless I 'get in' too! LOL! I tried deeper water too but he just laid down in it and I was worried he might dunk his head if he fell asleep in there. 

I think he's a sandwich short of a picnic really....  Heheeh!! I'll defo try the shower idea at some point though.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh, Georgina? I don't think Catch is really lazy...I think you "interrupted" his bath...
> 
> Y'see, when Squeaks gets in the "tub," he starts out just the way Catch did.
> 
> ...



How Funny was that!  Catch says; "uh-huh- mom see keep going... your doing a good job!" Then when you stopped he gave that look like...."ummmm, hello..... " I'm trying to bathe here and you like, STOPED!"

I agree try the shower..... Willow loves the shower... Not until yesterday had she EVER taken a bath on her own either... I have always had to bathe her.... But yesterday I filled up the kitty pan and she had a HAY DAY! She layed in the bath and did what you thought Catch would do.... YEP- she closed her eyes and took a long SOAK!...LOL... When she was done she was shivering so I popped her in the shower ..... She got Nice and toasty warm... Def. try the shower, It's what got the BATH thing going for us!...LOL.. Spoiled Pijies what can we say!...LOL LOVED the video---- SO comical... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

You're everso welcome! I do like to show him off!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Beautiful pigeon. You look like you were having as much fun as he was!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a lovely bird, and I'm glad he is spoiled rotten.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Hahaha....Totally enjoyed the video. Both of you seemed to be having a blast! That is one pretty bird as well.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Ooooh, you guys! You're making me go all big headed!  LOL! Catch is a real sweety and I'm glad you enjoyed the video. I just thought I'd add a little picture of him laying down in the sunshine next to me too - this is the norm after bathtime! Sometimes he falls asleep between my feet with his wings stretched out over my legs!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

what a cutie!!! he is an adorable pigeon, and really loves you and his bath time.


----------

